

MongoHub (MongoDB gui) - tortilla
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/mongohub.html

======
mattdennewitz
distributed with the up-and-coming "Place your license text here. This file
will be incorporated with your app at package time." license. interesting.

